# Hey FETCH!!!!!



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

:beer: The pups were born today, 14 of them!!!! I posted the pic I got over on the fuge ND forum, I am beat, headed to bed. Later man. :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I will smoke a Cigar tonight in their honor :beer:

14 is a bunch - my lab had two litters of 12 - It is alot of work - to be sure all get fed & none crushed.

what colors ???

I can't wait


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW !!! all yellow (or white)


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Man that's alot of puppies. Good luck and i hope everything goes well with them.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

How many M & F ???

That darker one (in the middle) or one of the whiter ones are interesting - I wish I could see them everyday until they are old enough (or every weekend) ???


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Give Bruce a call, I am sure you could come and look. 9 males, 5 females not sure how colors relate to sex yet here. Tom


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Tom

What is the asking price for the pups? Are the females more expensive?


----------

